# 1" OBT sling escaped (1.5")



## Kathy (Apr 15, 2011)

Because I didn't put the lid down tight on the kritter keeper.  I have torn this house apart looking for it.  Now what.....what are the odds it will bite my cat and kill my cat.  I am so upset I'm about ready to throw up.  I just can't believe this has happened.  How dangerous is this guy.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Keep the lights off in the room it was lost in.. come in the middle of the night with a flashlight and look for it.

I wouldn't worry about something that small killing or even injuring anything. I'd figure your cat more the threat to the T.. they're rather good at killing small things. (Well, most are)

-Sean


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Apr 16, 2011)

Very funny, you are freaking out about nothing and no need to throw up HAHA. A 1.5" sling wont hurt your cat or you, do the dark room and flashlight thing that person said and hopefully you find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoseT (Apr 16, 2011)

nah ill be real if that thing escaped in my room id freak out....I couldnt sleep knowing its loose in my room...Lets be real here, you can get bit.....


----------



## astraldisaster (Apr 16, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> :A 1.5" sling wont hurt your cat...


Are you quite sure about that? From what I hear, the venom of many adult Ts is strong enough to kill a cat or dog within hours. Surely a bite from a sling would have a much stronger effect on them than on a human...for the OP's sake, though, I hope you're right! I would be worried sick for my cats if any of my OWs escaped, even the slings. Though of course, I'd worry for the Ts as well.


----------



## NikiP (Apr 16, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> Very funny, you are freaking out about nothing and no need to throw up HAHA. A 1.5" sling wont hurt your cat or you, do the dark room and flashlight thing that person said and hopefully you find it.





astraldisaster said:


> Are you quite sure about that? From what I hear, the venom of many adult Ts is strong enough to kill a cat or dog within hours. Surely a bite from a sling would have a much stronger effect on them than on a human...for the OP's sake, though, I hope you're right! I would be worried sick for my cats if any of my OWs escaped, even the slings. Though of course, I'd worry for the Ts as well.


Exactly, plus the OP didn't say if the cat is a kitten, or a senior cat, a hairless, or one with health issues, etc etc. 

Some bite reports from slings of particular species have shown them as still being pretty nasty. I wouldn't worry as much about myself, but I would for the dogs in my household & even my mother, who has health issues.


----------



## ilovepink (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope you find it If I were you I'd keep the cat in a separate room just to be safe. And do the flashlight thingy. Good luck


----------



## Kathy (Apr 16, 2011)

I got up a couple times last night with the flashlight but no luck.  Yeah, I'm really worried he could be anywhere in this house by  now.  Yes, my cat has serious health issues, that's what worries me more.  He has diabetes and asthma and just half his lungs.  A bite would not be good.  I will never rest now until I find him but I have a feeling I never will.  Too many nooks and crannies around here.


----------



## Upjohn252 (Apr 16, 2011)

I lost my G. pulchra 2.5" last night, trying to rehouse.  I was trying to coax it using an artist brush from one container to another that was slightly bigger, she went from rest to teleport in a nanosecond, went over the side of my bed and disappeared.  I was very upset she is my only F pulchra that I raised from a sling.  Anyways I relaxed a bit and put down towels. After an hour I was looking under my computer stand with a flashlight and she had tucked herself on the underside.  After some pretty tense spider wrangling, I was able to re-capture her, with no injuries to the spider, although my nerves took a beating.  Theres always hope,, so dont despair.


----------



## Kendage (Apr 16, 2011)

Just keep the cat as far from where you originally lost the T, keep looking in dark areas, under your cabinets, dresser, anything and everything. They also like warmth, so check in some of the warmer places in your house/room, they'll most likely be lured there. I've never lost a T, but I'd put towels under the door to contain it to a smaller area. I wouldn't worry for myself for a T that small, I'd be more worried about the T itself and other animals in the house. 

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## synic (Apr 16, 2011)

Kathy said:


> I got up a couple times last night with the flashlight but no luck.  Yeah, I'm really worried he could be anywhere in this house by  now.  Yes, my cat has serious health issues, that's what worries me more.  He has diabetes and asthma and just half his lungs.  A bite would not be good.  I will never rest now until I find him but I have a feeling I never will.  Too many nooks and crannies around here.


Does the he still chase after small things running around the house?  I bet this isn't the first time there's been a dangerous spider running free in your place (since we all have a black widow or something similar here and there), and at least you know this one is there and the general area it might be.

I hope everything turns out alright!


----------



## Kathy (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh yes, he still chases things and we do have black widows here but they stay on their web and don't roam.  But he has been nose to nose a few times with a bark scorpion (c. sculp).  I wish I knew how bad the venom of this T was compared to a c. sculp.  Damp towels are a good idea, probably catch a few scorpions that way too.  But I can't close off the T room, there is no door, it just opens to the rest of the house with an archway.  I'm thinking if he followed the baseboard he may be holed up under the kitchen cabinets where it is dark and I can't even look in there, it's just an opening.  Well time will tell.  If I find him I will let you know.  Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Querx (Apr 16, 2011)

I had my OBT escape on me once too. I found it in the same room, not far from where it went initially so remember that your one may be close to where it's enclosure is. Look in dark places such as under the bed, behind furniture and also look around the door frames. Remember that as soon as it got out it would have ran to the NEAREST suitable hiding spot and it is unlikely to move after setting up a new home. Just one more thing, remember that they often tend to web alot so you may be able to find it's home by looking for the large web tunnels. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Apr 16, 2011)

I think a good lesson to take away from this is to not own tarantulas that you would be afraid of having run loose in your house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

And where is this 1.5" sling gonna bite the cat? Tip of the nose maybe? Unless the cat is comatose, I give it ALL the odds.

-Sean


----------



## NikiP (Apr 16, 2011)

Big Dragonfly said:


> I think a good lesson to take away from this is to not own tarantulas that you would be afraid of having run loose in your house.


I disagree with this.

Mostly I believe the majority of keepers are perfectly comfortable caring for their tarantulas & strive to prevent escapes. But this also means owners should also be diligent in reading up on bite reports & doing what might be necessary in a situation like this. 



ShadowBlade said:


> And where is this 1.5" sling gonna bite the cat? Tip of the nose maybe? Unless the cat is comatose, I give it ALL the odds.
> 
> -Sean


Actually the nose is a fairly common place to get bit since most larger animals go to smell something small. One of the most common ways for horses to contract rabies is through bites to the muzzle.

My sister has a chow mix that is very, very hairy. Not many things can get through it. She came back to the house one day with her face completely blown up & her new jowls hanging crazily low. Cottonmouth bite to the nose.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

Point being cats are quick.. just because a dog sniffed something with FEET worth of striking distance hardly means a cat will get struck before it gets a bite into a tarantula.

-Sean


----------



## kristinnandbenn (Apr 16, 2011)

Chances are your spider is close to it's enclosure, clinging to the underside of a shelf or dresser. I have had a few escape and they're usually close by. Just keep trying with the flashlight, gl.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Apr 16, 2011)

NikiP said:


> Mostly I believe the majority of keepers are perfectly comfortable caring for their tarantulas & strive to prevent escapes. But this also means owners should also be diligent in reading up on bite reports & doing what might be necessary in a situation like this.



I have never been bit by a tarantula and hope to never be bit by a tarantula. But I accept that it is always a possibility no matter how careful I am. One of the criteria that I use when choosing a tarantula is: "Am I willing to risk myself, a pet, or a guest being bit by this species?" If the answer is no, then I don't get it. This is called acceptable risk, which is going to be different for everyone.  I would love to get a P. subfucia.  I still haven't been able to accept the risk of getting bit by it, so I haven't bought one yet.  

I feel my strategy is way more responsible than getting a tarantula that you are afraid of yourself, a guest, or a pet being bit by, yet go in with the attitude that you are are careful enough that a bite would not be possible.  There is a reason that accidents are called accidents and not intentionals.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have not see hide nor hair of him so I guess I am done looking.  Maybe he will appear some day, maybe not.  I can tell you this, my house is much cleaner.  First time in years I vacuumed the coils under the refrigerator, cleaned under the stove, the dishwasher, the washer and dryer.  Talk about filthy......So something good has come out of this.....And yes, I have learned my lesson.  I should not own anything that I am not willing to risk escaping.  There is always room for human error no matter what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DamoK21 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kathy said:


> Well I have not see hide nor hair of him so I guess I am done looking.  Maybe he will appear some day, maybe not.  I can tell you this, my house is much cleaner.  First time in years I vacuumed the coils under the refrigerator, cleaned under the stove, the dishwasher, the washer and dryer.  Talk about filthy......So something good has come out of this.....And yes, I have learned my lesson.  I should not own anything that I am not willing to risk escaping.  There is always room for human error no matter what.


lol, why not take this as an advantage to clean, like it ;P

on an opinion basis, it is abit of an ammuture mistake to make, but accidents do happen and really do hope you find the little guy/girl, For future reference, just be sure to check then check again, just to be sure, to eliminate any possibilities of the same error happening again :}


----------



## Kathy (Sep 23, 2021)

FYI he was found 7 months later, deceased, in my curio cabinet.  He got in through the glass side, molted and could not get out.  I cried.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## 0311usmc (Sep 23, 2021)

Kathy said:


> FYI he was found 7 months later, deceased, in my curio cabinet.  He got in through the glass side, molted and could not get out.  I cried.


You mean you found him 7 months later in November 2011 and posted about finding it 10 years later? Or am I missing something?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Craig73 (Sep 23, 2021)

0311usmc said:


> You mean you found him 7 months later in November 2011 and posted about finding it 10 years later? Or am I missing something?


You’ll have to stay tuned for the answer to your question…10 years from now.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## YungRasputin (Sep 24, 2021)

i think this standard - “only keep X if you’re fine with them biting you, another animal or another human?” is subjective - i have kept all sorts of species of arachnids that can kill humans, other animals, etc - my standard is: “do I presently have the experience, skill set, equipment and enclosure to care for X safely and properly?” if the answer is no, then i map out how exactly i can get to the species i want eg: using P. irminia as a bridge species to Poecilotheria 

i would also echo others who have said, try finding it at night with a flashlight - situations like this make me wish T’s glow under black light like scorpions

edit: old thread my b lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

